# Betta with bulge under chin/neck



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

I did end up sedating him to check down his throat for something lodged in there, but there was nothing. 

I did discover the lump is very hard and solid though, not fluid filled. Or at least it didn't feel like it. 

I decided to treat him with some kanaplex, since he has bacterial problems before with his popeye. It seemed to help him balance himself, but I've seen no changes with the lump.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GobyWan (May 10, 2018)

Aah poor guy, sounds like he's had a rough time. 
I had a Bolivian Ram I took on from someone that had 'cataracts' (no idea what happened to him before came to me) and it affected his sight but he coped just fine. 

Is he rubbing the lump or seeming bothered by it?


----------



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

He's not rubbing it. Before his behavior changed he didn't seem to notice at all. Now he's lethargic with labored breathing, and is very spastic. He'll dart to the surface and around the tank before settling again.

I found that it could potentially be a goiter? Which is from an iodide deficiency. Which I just happen to have some Kent's marine iodide. I didn't find much info out there on levels to dose, so I'm going by the recommendation on the bottle, which is 2 drops a day. I only started it yesterday though so no improvement yet.


----------



## GobyWan (May 10, 2018)

Don't really have experience with anything similar but it's definitely worth a try. 

Are your water parameters all good? Nothing else that could be setting off the erratic, crazy breathing and behaviour? 
On top of the possible/most likely goiter?
Sorry clutching at straws! 
Is there something you could add to food to give him an extra boost of it etc? If not harmful with the meds you've already added to tank.

Hope meds help and he's feeling much better soon.

Just reread and saw you'd said he wasn't eating? For how long? Guessing he must be managing something, could be pretty wiped out though if struggling to eat for a long time and not getting diet he needs.


----------



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd say he hasn't eating for sure in a week, possibly two. I saw him struggling to eat when the bulge first appeared and didn't think much of it, seeing as he's always struggled with floating pellets due to his blind eye. He always managed to get them all, even if it took a few minutes, so I just would leave him to do his thing.

I'm getting some frozen food today and see if I can target feed him, he always did really well when I did that with bloodworms. If I can get him eating, how would I get him to consume the iodide? Thaw the food in it? I dont think he'll be reading for pellets any time soon, assuming he gets better. 

If this is an iodide deficiency, I'm not sure how it started. I feed him NLS betta pellets. Was it perhaps a problem before I got him? I just dont know and there doesn't seem to be much out there about it, especially for freshwater fish.


----------



## GobyWan (May 10, 2018)

If it's a med for the tank and you're already using I wouldn't think it'd help much on food, can imagine it's probably more helpful to find a food high in iodine.

Can see what you mean though, not much info about it! I've just been having a bit of a read-up as not heard of it really in fish. I've read they recommend with reptiles feeding kelp as really high in it, not sure that'd work with a Betta though! Unless maybe his food soaked with kelp powder could help? No idea really, just trying to think of ideas! 

It could be any number of things I guess, he could have been given a rubbish diet before you or just be bad at processing/digesting iodine, or maybe a problem with his thyroid gland like it is with people? Not much out there to really compare or read about! 
A lot of info says with humans it can make you pretty unwell so sure must be having an impact on him too if that's the cause, poor chap  

Hope someone with some experience may be able to help a bit more soon as I'm a bit useless


----------



## FuzzyMuffin (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought I'd let everyone know that little Merlin did end up passing away. 

The lump did get smaller with the iodide supplement in the water, which was 2 drops a day in a 10 gallon tank. It didn't completely go away, but I do believe the iodide is ment to be consumed in situations like this to really be effective, according to what I was reading.

I think what really killed him was his inability to eat. Whether it was lack of desire or him unable to find his food, I don't know. The last few days of his life I ended up syringe feeding him, with pretty good success. But who knows, maybe I did something wrong there too. I think it was just too little too late. 

In the end though, the iodide DID seem to help with the lump, so I thought I would share that discovery.


----------



## dacrax15 (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry to hear about Merlin. But thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## GobyWan (May 10, 2018)

Really sorry to hear that @FuzzyMuffin. 
You tried really hard to help him. 

R.I.P Merlin xx


----------

